# Backwoods Shiatsu Massager



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I wanted to post this thread after the NJ/PA/NY Make and Take exchanged for the Secret Santa, but I couldn't wait. I figured that my victim didn't know who they were, so I thought it would be safe to post. Anyway I made an Inbreed type prop that is called The Backwoods Shiatsu Massager. I posted some pictures of the process so you could get an idea how I created this prop.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the video:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh disgusting! I love it!! It seems I'm the only one who can never find a shiatsu massager. Once I asked someone if they ever see them at garage sales or such, and they gave me a look as if I had said something very inappropriate...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off, nice job on the pictures and the video.
I see the head changed from its original form with two eyes to one. And a nice job on the rib cage too. I always like to see good rib cages. Overall a very good job.
I can't find shiatsu massagers either.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks GC and BD! 

Bone Dancer I still have two eyes I just went crazy with the blood. I figure this inbreed needed his eye gouged out! As for finding the shiatsu massagers I usually find them at thrift stores or sometimes garage sales. I had a hard time for a year trying to find them, but one day I went into my local thrift store and found three at one time. After that I see one every couple of months.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, where's his moonshine?

Another lovely bloody creation, Joisey


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, where's his moonshine?
> 
> Another lovely bloody creation, Joisey


Thanks Roxy! Do you really think I have any moonshine left in this house????? Damn where is that vanilla abstract....ummm never mind!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job Sharon!! Are you my secret reaper??? If you tell me - I won't tell anyone.....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

sharpobject said:


> Great job Sharon!! Are you my secret reaper??? If you tell me - I won't tell anyone.....


LOL...I'm not telling!


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Very Nice I like the strands of hair nice touch. The video was great I chuckle every time I hear that song its my sons ring tone and when his phone goes off in public we get the strangest looks. Again great job.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's pretty Cool..... I wonder who the lucky recipiant is??


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

*Got Shiatsus, if ya want em!*

GothicCandle, Bonedancer, and anyone else who needs one. I have a few massagers I could sell. Times are tough and I could use a few extra dollars.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hehehe....all I would have to do is check the master list if I wanted to find out bad enough, but I'll wait until the 19th to see who gets it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> Hehehe....all I would have to do is check the master list if I wanted to find out bad enough, but I'll wait until the 19th to see who gets it.


No cheating!  I hope the person that gets this doesn't mind my bloody creation. I tired to not to add too much blood, but for some reason it doesn't seem like it is right without it. :googly:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Now we all know that it just wouldn't be a gift from the heart if it wasn't covered in blood.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nothing says love and Merry Christmas like a bloody corpse! And don't worry, I'm not going to look at the list.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I am loving this, Joiseygal!!! And I love how he keeps the beat to the banjos!!   Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think he looks great. Now if you could find a cheap banjo for him to hold, he'd be perfect! :googly:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Here is the video:
> 
> YouTube - The Backwoods Shiatsu Massager Prop


Hee! Haw! That's some mighty fine pickn' right dere! Gots ma toes tap'n and ma feets moov'n! CuznUncleBrother is a dancin fool! Go Cuz! Go Cuz!

LOL! He looks great!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Just in case anyone was wondering..... Doombuddy was the thrilled recipient of the backwoods shiatsu massager. and he looks right at home out here in the boonies in our garage.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

sharpobject said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering..... Doombuddy was the thrilled recipient of the backwoods shiatsu massager. and he looks right at home out here in the boonies in our garage.


LOL..that is why I wanted to make a backwoods type prop. I thought it would fit in just right out there in the sticks!  I'm glad Ralph likes it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Did he come with the dueling banjos soundtrack?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

so cool!!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

How did you do the ears? Are those the same kind of eyes that sharpobject got me? I am thinking of adding new family member to the clan. I blame it on Sharpobject because she got me all this great stuff!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

NoahFentz said:


> How did you do the ears? Are those the same kind of eyes that sharpobject got me? I am thinking of adding new family member to the clan. I blame it on Sharpobject because she got me all this great stuff!!


Actually the ears are from my Tiger Woods mask that I used from the Mummers Day Parade from two years ago. I messed up the mask, but I kept the ears for a project. The eyes are the ones I got from ebay from: jsbay88
Definitely add a new member to your clan. I love your backwoods characters!


----------

